# Flieger-Baupläne, hier sind sie :-)



## realten (12. Oktober 2007)

non-epic: http://my1.photodump.com/paulbo/welfare.jpg 

epic: http://my1.photodump.com/paulbo/epic.jpg 

Also erstmal KEINE seltenen mats aus irgendwelchen heroics oder raids, alles nur Sachen die herumliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (12. Oktober 2007)

tauren-schurke ? Oo


----------



## Kindara (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab keine "Hula Girl Doll" rumliegen :-)

Aber ansonsten, stimmt, scheint "leistbar" von den Mats her. Hab ja auch noch paar Wochen Zeit Khorium zu sammeln.


----------



## Latro (12. Oktober 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine "Hula Girl Doll" rumliegen :-)



Tipp:

Die soll es mit 2.3 bei diesem "Gaunah" geben, der nachdem er ja aus Shattrath verbannt wurde
mit 2.3 wieder in die Stadt durfte und soll 100g kosten.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2007)

Wo gibts denn das komische Star wood oder wie das auch immer heisst? *g*

Naja.. bin mal farmen :> (Und irgendwie enttäuscht, dass es nur Teufelseisen und kein Adamantium ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thorgun (12. Oktober 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn das komische Star wood oder wie das auch immer heisst? *g*
> 
> Naja.. bin mal farmen :> (Und irgendwie enttäuscht, dass es nur Teufelseisen und kein Adamantium ist
> 
> ...




Sei doch froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Sei doch froh drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö. Ich hab keine Verwendung für das doofe Adamantium und dauernd sondieren lassen ist auch langweilig... 
hab neulich nen Juwelier ca. ne halbe Stunde mit sondieren beschäftigt... :>


----------



## Chrissian (12. Oktober 2007)

> tauren-schurke ? Oo



gnom schurke mit täuschungskugel vielleicht?!...

^^


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Oktober 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn das komische Star wood oder wie das auch immer heisst? *g*


Also das man ein Buffed-Mod auf die Suchfunktion von Buffed.de hinweisen muss^^ Findest du das nicht ein wenig peinlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11291


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also das man ein Buffed-Mod auf die Suchfunktion von Buffed.de hinweisen muss^^ Findest du das nicht ein wenig peinlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moment.. wir haben ne Suchfunktion? oO
Und ich weiss nich ob es wirklich diese Holzsorte ist... Level 30 ist irgendwie n bisschen komisch für ein 375er Mount *g*

Edit: Ok.. es ist wirklich diese Holzsorte. WTF? oO


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Oktober 2007)

Also das Sternenholz kannst in jeder Stadt haben und ist bei Verzauberkunstbedarf zu finden. Und anderes Sternenholz gibts nicht:p

Und naja, das Rezept ist von einem Testserver. Da kann sich ja durchaus in letzter Minute noch was ändern.


----------



## Dunham (13. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> tauren-schurke ? Oo




omg wo sind wir denn?! im ingi forum!!!1
also: 
-erstens mal buffleiste anschaun
-zweitens etwas denken
-daraufkommen, dass das nen transportzerfetzer von ingis ist


----------



## Abbo (14. Oktober 2007)

Ein Taure mit Steingestalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeln (14. Oktober 2007)

hmm, hab ich was verpasst, oder sie4ht man auf dem screen wrklich nur die ersten 6 Mats die man braucht???  

Mich würde ja mal interewssieren was passiert, wenn man im Berufsfenster runterscrollt, denn so wie es aussieht ist das, was der screen an mats zeigt, ja nicht alles!!!


----------



## Níght06 (14. Oktober 2007)

man das ist ein zwerg mit täschungskugel.. argh..^^ 

mal zum thema, ich glaub ich skill ingium


----------



## Gradius@PTR (15. Oktober 2007)

thx :-)

woher bekommt man diese hulla doll oda was des is?


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich geh dann mal Teufelseisen, Khorium und Urfeuer sammeln =)


----------



## Bl4d3 (19. Oktober 2007)

Latro schrieb:


> Tipp:
> 
> Die soll es mit 2.3 bei diesem "Gaunah" geben, der nachdem er ja aus Shattrath verbannt wurde
> mit 2.3 wieder in die Stadt durfte und soll 100g kosten.



^^ lesen


----------



## Vanessaya (23. Oktober 2007)

Es ist wirklich das einfache Sternenholz was man bei jedem Verzauberbedarf kaufen kann und die Mats sind echt einfach zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn ich überlege wie lange ich für meine Brille und das Gewehr farmen musste ist das ein klacks


----------



## Thorakk (23. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...da steht "binds when used"

Wenn ich net ein totaler englischdepp bin, dann ist das erst bei benutzung seelengebunden?!
Wär das etwa ein gegenstand den ingis im AH verkaufen können?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd ich persönlich nicht so toll finden :-/

Klärt mich auf ^^


EDIT:

Na toll, schon gut dumme frage;
Ich seh grad darunter steht requires ingi 350 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (23. Oktober 2007)

man spart sich halt die zeit die matskosten zu besorgen waenn mans im ah kauft^^


----------



## Grimmrog (29. Oktober 2007)

ja aber kannst es ja eh nur an andere ingis verkaufen, und erstmal abwarten, ob das rezept dann ja nicht nen drop ist, dann heißts erstmal rankommen, und was das teil dann im ah kostet wollt ihr alle gar nicht wissen, denken könnt ihr euchs aber.


----------

